# Deer Creek Canyon/Chatfield riders



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

Those of you who regularly ride from the Chatfield Reservoir across Wadsworth Blvd. to Deer Creek Canyon Road might notice the new pedestrian crosswalk markings and the new poles with crosswalk buttons, located right by the road. 

I got stopped by an unmarked CSP car last year, for crossing this intersection against the light. I didn't get a ticket, but got a warning for not using the crosswalk button or waiting (forever) for the light to change. I sent CDOT a lengthy letter complaining that there were no crosswalk markings and it was difficult for a cyclist to get to the crosswalk buttons (in the mud/dirt, on the wrong side of the light poles). Perhaps this was an answer to my complaint. Anyway, if you don't use these new buttons to get a light change, then you'll have no excuse if the CSP catches you crossing on a red light.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Are the buttons/crosswalk on the south side of the intersection?


----------



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Are the buttons/crosswalk on the south side of the intersection?


There are buttons and crosswalks on both the north and south, where you want them. I.e, there is a button at the northeast corner, and another at the southwest corner. You can hit'em on the roll in either direction. Still kind of a long wait for the light, but they work.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*the wait..*



cartmaniac said:


> There are buttons and crosswalks on both the north and south, where you want them. I.e, there is a button at the northeast corner, and another at the southwest corner. You can hit'em on the roll in either direction. Still kind of a long wait for the light, but they work.


The wait seems to depend on how long it's been since the last change of the light. I've got a light change in as little as 30 seconds. I complained about that too.

I've never seen a crosswalk button that you could activate without stopping. The dedicated poles near the road were more than I expected.


----------



## BKRyan (Apr 15, 2008)

This is great that they made the buttons to trigger the light more accessible, but it might take a little while for people to get used to this. On Sunday I rode this route from Chatfield and did not notice them. I also saw two other guys run through the light at Wadsworth. I will be definately take notice next time I ride this route up to Deer Creek.


----------



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

*Instant gratification*

No more waiting at the Wadsworth light. Somebody must have complained to the right person and got the new crosswalk buttons dialed in. Now you get a green light almost instantly. Nice work, CDOT, Jeffco, or whomever! :thumbsup:


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*just lucky...*



cartmaniac said:


> No more waiting at the Wadsworth light. Somebody must have complained to the right person and got the new crosswalk buttons dialed in. Now you get a green light almost instantly. Nice work, CDOT, Jeffco, or whomever! :thumbsup:


It can still take up to a full minute to get a light. Tried it just yesterday. Depends on when the light last turned. Still better than nothing and you get a long light, not the short one for left turning cars.


----------

